
Guido van Rossum resigns as Python leader - theophrastus
https://lwn.net/Articles/759654/
======
grzm
Primary discussion (over 200 comments):
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17515492](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17515492)

------
theophrastus
"Python creator and Benevolent Leader for Life Guido van Rossum has decided,
in the wake of the difficult PEP 572 discussion, to step down from his
leadership of the project. "Now that PEP 572 is done, I don't ever want to
have to fight so hard for a PEP and find that so many people despise my
decisions. I would like to remove myself entirely from the decision process.
I'll still be there for a while as an ordinary core dev, and I'll still be
available to mentor people -- possibly more available. But I'm basically
giving myself a permanent vacation from being BDFL, and you all will be on
your own."

------
jwilk
Please don't editorialize titles.

------
dangoljames
o.O

